# Giuseppe Verdi



## Hesoos

I didn't find a Verdi's Guestbook... Is it right? 

(there are so much pages about composers guestbook that it is possible that I just didn't find it, Then I'm sorry )

I invite all the Verdi lovers to gather here. 
And I'd like to share all my happiness with a great aria singed by a catalan like me.
Thanks Josep Carreras for your work for spread the Verdi's music, moltes gràcies (thank you in catalan)
Here "La mia letizia infondere" (I could instill my gladness) from I Lombardi






:tiphat:

Thanks Verdi, Thanks maestro. Grazie Peppino!

The next year is the 200 years Anniversary from his birth (and Wagner's also). We must to celebrate!!


----------



## sospiro

Thank you Hesoos for this thread & for the video, I love this DVD.

Verdi is my absolute favourite composer. For his politics, for his views on religion and, of course, for his music. I cannot imagine my life without his music & in 2010 I visited Milan and paid my respects at his tomb.

 

 

And it is because of Josep Carreras that I found opera & through him my love of Verdi. I knew nothing about opera until I read about this singer who had won his battle against leukaemia. His Foundation inspired me & I bought one of his CDs to 'help with the fundraising' ... and here I am today, a passionate opera fan!

I have visited the Foundation offices in Barcelona and this year I went to Seattle to see _Attila_ & while I was there, I visited the Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Centre where Carreras had his life saving bone marrow transplant.


----------



## Hesoos

How interesting!! 
I've been to Milan once, but I didn't have much time to visit his tomb, what a pity., I've visited the museum of La Scala anyway. 
In the futur I'll go to Busseto and Le Roncole, I'd like to visit his House Museum (I have heard that there lives a ghost )
I didn't know that Carreras was in Seattle. Carreras is for me my best fellow countryman, as a person and as an artist.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Verdi's 200th.

http://operachic.typepad.com/opera_chic/2013/10/il-cigno-di-busseto-in-verdis-shadows.html

*http://tinyurl.com/mz9vqom*


----------



## hpowders

My favorite Verdi is the Requiem.


----------



## DavidA

Just wonder if Verdi would have made such an impact if he had been known by his English name of Joe Green!


----------



## Aramis

DavidA said:


> Just wonder if Verdi would have made such an impact if he had been known by his English name of Joe Green!


Or if Bach would achieve his status under his English name of Johnny Brook.

It's all about the names, after all.


----------



## hpowders

DavidA said:


> Just wonder if Verdi would have made such an impact if he had been known by his English name of Joe Green!


Maybe as Moe Green's Las Vegas crooked cousin in the Godfather?


----------



## clavichorder

Is this all there is on Verdi here? His music is so thrilling and spirited.


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> Is this all there is on Verdi here? His music is so thrilling and spirited.


Some people are ashamed to admit it that they like it .


----------



## clavichorder

Pugg said:


> Some people are ashamed to admit it that they like it .


And there is no reason for it. It's not even entirely 'light.' One just has to listen. Also, how can a composer who produced several operas of the caliber of Bizet's Carmen(one of the greatest of all time, and one to sway those who don't even like opera, yes Verdi wrote several 'like it'), and many more not significantly behind, not have any attention paid to his music on a classical music forum?


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> And there is no reason for it. It's not even entirely 'light.' One just has to listen. Also, how can a composer who produced several operas of the caliber of Bizet's Carmen(one of the greatest of all time, and one to sway those who don't even like opera, yes Verdi wrote several 'like it'), and many more not significantly behind, not have any attention paid to his music on a classical music forum?


I am with you all the way, I do have all his 'works, multi pull times ans I am not ashamed to say it .


----------



## clavichorder

His music just makes me happy. My favorite Berlioz piece is Harold in Italy. Why? Because the melodic energy and exuberance makes me happy, and now that I'm listening to Verdi, I can hear how Berlioz may have been inspired.


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> His music just makes me happy.


That makes two at least then .


----------



## Sonata

Don Carlos is my favorite opera of all time. 
Verdi is my favorite opera composer, and probably in my top five of composers overall. You can look in my signature and see how seriously I take my Verdi!


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Don Carlos is my favourite opera of all time.
> Verdi is my favourite opera composer, and probably in my top five of composers overall. You can look in my signature and see how seriously I take my Verdi!


Although it needs a update.


----------



## clavichorder

I hope to get to know his operas as soon as I can. However, Verdi is even great to listen to from a butchered instrumental standpoint:





That is what you might call, sublime.


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> I hope to get to know his operas as soon as I can. However, Verdi is even great to listen to from a butchered instrumental standpoint:
> 
> That is what you might call, sublime.


Agreed, my absolute favourite opera, one of my first loves. 
Try the Franco Zeffirelli film.


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> Although it needs a update.


Maybe he is listening to Alzira over and over again because he likes it. Such things happen.


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> Maybe he is listening to Alzira over and over again because he likes it. Such things happen.


Touché ...............


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

clavichorder said:


> His music just makes me happy. My favorite Berlioz piece is Harold in Italy. Why? Because the melodic energy and exuberance makes me happy, and now that I'm listening to Verdi, I can hear how Berlioz may have been inspired.


If there was an influence, probably the other way round! After all, Cellini was composed several years before Oberto, and Verdi MUST have been listening to Berlioz when he wrote the Requiem.


----------



## Sonata

Sloe said:


> Maybe he is listening to Alzira over and over again because he likes it. Such things happen.


(She) but that's ok 

Just my first go-around on Alzira this time. I update my sig when I complete and opera, so the "up next" opera goes in my tagline even if I haven't officially started it.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> (She) but that's ok
> 
> Just my first go-around on Alzira this time. I update my sig when I complete and opera, so the "up next" opera goes in my tagline even if I haven't officially started it.


Thanks goodness that's solved, before you know it we do lose sleep over it.
( Just kidding)


----------



## clavichorder

SimonTemplar said:


> If there was an influence, probably the other way round! After all, Cellini was composed several years before Oberto, and Verdi MUST have been listening to Berlioz when he wrote the Requiem.


I considered that, so yeah it was probably not the most precise way I could have put it. Berlioz may have been influenced by the melodies of Rossini and bel canto composers, because I have always thought that some of the melodies that form a part of that masterpiece, were very much Italian.

And certainly Verdi was influenced by Berlioz. Berlioz was a figure to be reckoned with, especially where enhanced orchestration and dramatic writing were concerned.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

clavichorder said:


> I considered that, so yeah it was probably not the most precise way I could have put it. Berlioz may have been influenced by the melodies of Rossini and bel canto composers, because I have always thought that some of the melodies that form a part of that masterpiece, were very much Italian.


Probably because he won the Prix de Rome - although he wasn't keen on Italian music. He detested Rossini (https://irontongue.blogspot.com.au/2010/06/hector-berlioz-supports-my-opinion-of.html), Bellini (http://www.hberlioz.com/Italy/florence.htm) and Donizetti. He admired at least one of Verdi's later works, though: _Vêpres_.

'The penetrating intensity of the melodic expressiveness, the sumptuous, wise variety of the instrumentation, the vastness and poetic sonority of the concerted pieces, the hot colour that shines throughout … communicate to this opera an imprint of grandeur, a species of sovereign majesty more distinguishable that in this composer's earlier products...'

The major influences on Berlioz were Gluck, Spontini, Beethoven, Méhul, Weber and Meyerbeer.


----------



## Chronochromie

SimonTemplar said:


> The major influences on Berlioz were Gluck, Spontini, Beethoven, Méhul, Weber and Meyerbeer.


Also Rameau, both directly and via Gluck.


----------



## clavichorder

Oh my god....that is hilarious! I'm going to have to quote this out of context here:

"I must confess that time has not tempered the murderous violence of my feelings, or cause me to change the strong views I hold on this subject. Not that I now desire to impale anyone on a red-hot stake, or that I would blow up the Theatre-Italien, even if the mine were laid and the match ready to my hand; but I echo Ingres' words with all my heart and soul when I hear him speak of some of Rossini's music as "the work of an underbred man."

Berlioz...too much! Typical of him to have such strong feelings about an artistic subject as to have violent fantasies about it.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

clavichorder said:


> Oh my god....that is hilarious! I'm going to have to quote this out of context here:
> 
> "I must confess that time has not tempered the murderous violence of my feelings, or cause me to change the strong views I hold on this subject. Not that I now desire to impale anyone on a red-hot stake, or that I would blow up the Theatre-Italien, even if the mine were laid and the match ready to my hand; but I echo Ingres' words with all my heart and soul when I hear him speak of some of Rossini's music as "the work of an underbred man."
> 
> Berlioz...too much! Typical of him to have such strong feelings about an artistic subject as to have violent fantasies about it.


You've never burnt down a theatre or impaled a musician?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Chronochromie said:


> Also Rameau, both directly and via Gluck.


"The first French musician worthy of the name of master"? Thanks for reminding me - I tend to overlook Rameau!


----------



## clavichorder

SimonTemplar said:


> You've never burnt down a theatre or impaled a musician?


No. But like Berlioz, thoughts do cross my mind. Maybe not those exact thoughts.

What got me is how specific he gets about the match being laid to his hand.


----------



## GioCar

clavichorder said:


> ....
> And certainly Verdi was influenced by Berlioz.
> ....


One excellent example imo: the beginning of the fugue in the "Libera me" from the Messa da Requiem seems directly taken from the beginning of the "Ronde du sabbat" in the final movement of the Symphonie fantastique.


----------



## Sloe

He is one of my favourite composer and he might be the composer I listen to mostly. I can say I probably hear something by Verdi every day.


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Don Carlo,_ "Ella giammai m'amo!" Rene Pape

What a gorgeous piece of music that evokes *so many different* emotions. And for me, the discovery of *another* breathtaking male voice!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> _Don Carlo,_ "Ella giammai m'amo!" Rene Pape
> 
> What a gorgeous piece of music that evokes *so many different* emotions. And for me, the discovery of *another* breathtaking male voice!


Welcome to the Verdi club .:clap:


----------



## gellio

I, too, love Verdi. In the last couple weeks, I've purchased several works of his that I hadn't previously heard. _Ernani_, _I Lombardi_, _Jerusalem_, _Nabucco_ and _Simon Boccanagra_. I've only listened to _Jerusalem_ completely through. Of course, my intent was to listen to all of them, but I've been obsessed with _Trovatore_ again, because that is my favorite Verdi, followed by _La Traviata_. I have to say, I'm not too much a fan of _Aida_. It's beautiful, but I think I prefer earlier Verdi, which gives me hope for those purchases I haven't yet listened to. It will be interesting to see how close _I Lombardi_ is to _Jerusalem_. I've listened to the beginning of _Simon_. It is stunningly beautiful, but does it ever get exciting? What do you all like the best?


----------



## Pugg

La Traviata and Don Carlo both at no1, Nacucco close second and then tre rest.


----------



## gellio

Pugg said:


> La Traviata and Don Carlo both at no1, Nacucco close second and then tre rest.


Do you have the Verdi Complete Works box set. Been thinking of getting it. Man it's been years since I've listened to Verdi and I'm in love. Boccanegra is awesome. Been listening to it all night.


----------



## Pugg

gellio said:


> Do you have the Verdi Complete Works box set. Been thinking of getting it. Man it's been years since I've listened to Verdi and I'm in love. Boccanegra is awesome. Been listening to it all night.


No I don't, I have all separate works so no need for it, it looks stunning though.

Amazon Canada is reasonable cheap .

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/offer-list...386005&creativeASIN=B0197GJMZ6&condition=used


----------



## gellio

Pugg said:


> No I don't, I have all separate works so no need for it, it looks stunning though.


Yeah. I'm tempted. I'm just not sure the works I don't have will be worth it. It has the Solti Don Carlo and the French Don Carlos, so I am tempted. Also the Solti Ballo. I only have the callas Ballo. So tempted.


----------



## Pugg

gellio said:


> Yeah. I'm tempted. I'm just not sure the works I don't have will be worth it. It has the Solti Don Carlo and the French Don Carlos, so I am tempted. Also the Solti Ballo. I only have the callas Ballo. So tempted.


Put the double ones on eBay, you never know, or make someone just happy with them .


----------



## gellio

Pugg said:


> Put the double ones on eBay, you never know, or make someone just happy with them .


I got it. I was worth it for the Ballo, Don Carlos, Don Carlo, two stereo Forza's and the 15 works I don't have.


----------



## Pugg

gellio said:


> I got it. I was worth it for the Ballo, Don Carlos, Don Carlo, two stereo Forza's and the 15 works I don't have.


You won't regret is......how can it be with that kind of wonderful music. :clap:


----------



## gellio

Pugg said:


> Put the double ones on eBay, you never know, or make someone just happy with them .


I did it and I am so glad I did. The Solti _Don Carlo_ is fantastic. I never warmed to the Giulini recording much. Solti's is so exciting and Bumbry's 'O Don Fatale' blew me away. My intent was to listen to all the works I am unfamiliar with before listening to works I am familiar with, but I had to hear his _Don Carlo_. I have listened to _Il Corsaro_, which is quite charming.


----------



## Pugg

gellio said:


> I did it and I am so glad I did. The Solti _Don Carlo_ is fantastic. I never warmed to the Giulini recording much. Solti's is so exciting and Bumbry's 'O Don Fatale' blew me away. My intent was to listen to all the works I am unfamiliar with before listening to works I am familiar with, but I had to hear his _Don Carlo_. I have listened to _Il Corsaro_, which is quite charming.


So much more you will enjoy, did you ever heard the Nabucco?


----------



## gellio

Pugg said:


> So much more you will enjoy, did you ever heard the Nabucco?


Yes, I like Nabucco quite a lot. It's Verdi's most successful early work, and I can see why.


----------



## Daverk

I never tire of the Force of Destiny overture!


----------



## KenOC

An amusing Verdi story I got in the e-mail today.
----------------------------------
Is the customer always right? Apparently Giuseppe Verdi thought so – to a degree, at least. On today’s date in 1872, Verdi sent a note to his publisher, Giulio Ricordi, with an attached letter he had received from a disgruntled customer, a certain Prospero Bertani, who had attended not one, but two performances of Verdi’s then brand new opera, “Aida.”

“I admired the scenery,” wrote Bertani, “I listened with pleasure to the excellent singers, and took pains to let nothing escape me. After it was over, I asked myself whether I was satisfied. The answer was ‘no’.” Since everyone else seemed to think “Aida” was terrific, Bertani attended a second performance to make sure he wasn’t mistaken, and concluded: “The opera contains absolutely nothing thrilling or electrifying. If it were not for the magnificent scenery, the audience would not sit through it. It will fill the theatre a few more times and then gather dust in the archives.”

Bertini itemized his expenses for tickets, train fare, and meals, and asked Verdi for reimbursement. Verdi was so amused that he instructed Ricordi to pay Bertani – but not the full amount, since, as Verdi put it: “…to pay for his dinner too? No! He could very well have eaten at home!” Verdi asked for a signed statement that (quote) “Bertani promises never again to go to hear my new operas, to avoid for himself the danger of other specters and for me the farce of paying him for another trip.”


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Fortunino Francesco Verdi (Le Roncole, 10 oktober 1813 - Milaan, 27 januari 1901)

The great composer would have been 206 today.


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Giuseppe Fortunino Francesco Verdi (Le Roncole, 10 oktober 1813 - Milaan, 27 januari 1901)
> 
> The great composer would have been 106 today.


Something terribly wrong with the math here!


----------



## Rogerx

KenOC said:


> Something terribly wrong with the math here!


Glad someone is awake.


----------



## flamencosketches

It's also only the 9th, in our hemisphere. In any case, happy early birthday, Verdi. Maybe I will finally listen to something of his music today. I have been meaning to give him a fair shot for a long while.


----------



## DavidA

KenOC said:


> An amusing Verdi story I got in the e-mail today.
> ----------------------------------
> Is the customer always right? Apparently Giuseppe Verdi thought so - to a degree, at least. On today's date in 1872, Verdi sent a note to his publisher, Giulio Ricordi, with an attached letter he had received from a disgruntled customer, a certain Prospero Bertani, who had attended not one, but two performances of Verdi's then brand new opera, "Aida."
> 
> "I admired the scenery," wrote Bertani, "I listened with pleasure to the excellent singers, and took pains to let nothing escape me. After it was over, I asked myself whether I was satisfied. The answer was 'no'." Since everyone else seemed to think "Aida" was terrific, Bertani attended a second performance to make sure he wasn't mistaken, and concluded:* "The opera contains absolutely nothing thrilling or electrifying. If it were not for the magnificent scenery, the audience would not sit through it. It will fill the theatre a few more times and then gather dust in the archives."*
> 
> Bertini itemized his expenses for tickets, train fare, and meals, and asked Verdi for reimbursement. Verdi was so amused that he instructed Ricordi to pay Bertani - but not the full amount, since, as Verdi put it: "…to pay for his dinner too? No! He could very well have eaten at home!" Verdi asked for a signed statement that (quote) "Bertani promises never again to go to hear my new operas, to avoid for himself the danger of other specters and for me the farce of paying him for another trip."


Amazing how wrong these untalented people can be! :lol:


----------



## DavidA

My introduction to opera as a lad was Verdi's Rigoletto conducted by Solti. It cost me a small fortune in those days £4 because I only earned about £1.5 a week serving behind the record counter. I must confess I bought it because it was on only two LPs and was all I could afford and I played it and played it. Had a lovely booklet too and I fell in love with Anna Moffo! Heartbroken when she died at end! Still have the recording and love it in spite of Solti's somewhat brusque treatment of the score. To me Verdi speaks to the heart like no other opera composer apart from Mozart.






Just say with Toscanini: Viva Verdi!


----------



## Janspe

For many long years I have avoided the world of Italian opera (not talking about the language here, but geographical region. I love Haydn's and Mozart's operas very much!) almost completely - save for a single _Turandot_ I saw on the stage here in Helsinki some years ago, plus some others I've seen on DVD. I just never felt any connection with that repertoire for some reason. Now, though, I have been studying Italian for almost two years, and I feel like it's time to fill one of the biggest, gaping gaps in my classical music knowledge. Verdi seemed like an obvious place to start my journey. I've listened to _Un ballo in maschera_ and _Falstaff_ so far, and will try to go through all of his operas. I can do this!


----------



## Rogerx

Daverk said:


> I never tire of the Force of Destiny overture!


Still the same, 3 years on?


----------



## ando

[video=dailymotion;xzuf2z]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzuf2z[/video]


----------

